# di prammatica



## betulina

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei capire bene questa frase:

"Non furono mandati al pubblico Liceo, precoce crogiuolo della migliore società cittadina, ebraica e non ebraica, e quindi almeno altrettanto di prammatica."

Non riesco a capire quest'ultimo tratto. Ho trovato che "essere di prammatica" può voler dire "ser costumbre" (¿era costumbre mandarlos ahí?), ma non so se questa "prammatica" viene da qui o è un aggettivo.

¿Tenéis alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## claudine2006

Potrebbe intendersi nel senso di "etichetta, buone maniere".


----------



## betulina

claudine2006 said:


> Potrebbe intendersi nel senso di "etichetta, buone maniere".



Grazie per la risposta, Claudine. 

¿Quieres decir que se entiende que es de "buenas maneras" ir al instituto público?

"No los llevaron al Liceo público, precoz crisol de la mejor sociedad de la ciudad, judía y no judía, y, por lo tanto, almenos igual de..."

Más tarde se dice que ir a los colegios públicos es señal de patriotismo y no mandarlos de derrotistas e incluso es ofensivo. Es en la Italia de los años 20-30. Igual sí que cabe la idea de las buenas maneras, pero me cuesta mucho entenderlo todo, de hecho. Solamente narra que dos hermanos no fueron a los colegios públicos, sino que estudiaban en casa con profesores particulares.

Gracias!


----------



## sabrinita85

Mira, _prammatica _tiene dos significados:

1) *ley *(en materias constitucionales)
2) *norma, regla 

*La frase es muy complexa y hubiera podido decirse de manera mucho más sencilla (¡ay los escritores! ); en todo caso:
A los chicos no se le permitía ir a un "Liceo" público, que era una "madriguera" de la mejor sociedad ciudadana y también una madriguera de reglas.


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> Mira, _prammatica _tiene dos significados:
> 
> 1) *ley *(en materias constitucionales)
> 2) *norma, regla
> 
> *La frase es muy complexa y hubiera podido decirse de manera mucho más sencilla (¡ay los escritores! );



¡Ni que lo digas!  



> en todo caso:
> A los chicos no se le permitía ir a un "Liceo" público, que era una "madriguera" de la mejor sociedad ciudadana y también una madriguera de reglas.



Aaahh! Buff! Entonces se tiene que entender que es "crogiuolo della migliore società cittadina" y "crogiuolo di prammatica". Vero? Un crisol de reglas.

Mil gracias, Sabry, te lo agradezco muchísimo!!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

De nada


----------



## rocamadour

betulina said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei capire bene questa frase:
> 
> "Non furono mandati al pubblico Liceo, precoce crogiuolo della migliore società cittadina, ebraica e non ebraica, e quindi almeno altrettanto di prammatica."
> 
> .


 
Scusate, ma io non sono d'accordo sulle interpretazioni precedenti. Secondo me "di prammatica" non si riferisce a crogiuolo, ma a Liceo. Il senso è che era "di prammatica" mandarli al pubblico Liceo (come aveva giustamente intuito betulina), proprio in quanto "precoce crogioulo...".


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> Scusate, ma io non sono d'accordo sulle interpretazioni precedenti. Secondo me "di prammatica" non si riferisce a crogiuolo, ma a Liceo. Il senso è che era "di prammatica" mandarli al pubblico Liceo (come aveva giustamente intuito betulina), proprio in quanto "precoce crogioulo...".


_ "Non furono mandati al pubblico Liceo, precoce crogiuolo della migliore *società cittadina*, ebraica e non ebraica, *e quindi almeno altrettanto di prammatica."*_


Anch'io all'inizio avevo capito questo, ma poi rileggendo altre 100 volte la frase mi sono accorta del contrario.
Secondo me si riferisce al fatto che il Liceo era un crogiolo o un covo di aristocratici e di regole, o norme.


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> _ "Non furono mandati al pubblico Liceo, precoce crogiuolo della migliore *società cittadina*, ebraica e non ebraica, *e quindi almeno altrettanto di prammatica."*_
> 
> 
> Anch'io all'inizio avevo capito questo, ma poi rileggendo altre 100 volte la frase mi sono accorta del contrario.
> Secondo me si riferisce al fatto che il Liceo era un crogiolo o un covo di aristocratici e di regole, o norme.


 
In effetti secondo me è proprio quell'"almeno altrettanto" a confondere il tutto. Anch'io la frase l'ho letta 100 volte, ma in me continua a persistere l'idea che il liceo (essendo crogiuolo della migliore società cittadina) è altrettanto (=parimenti) la scuola in cui si mandano "di prammatica" [i figli o chi per essi...].
Sabry, magari con l'aggiunta della frase precedente e seguente da parte di betulina, mi "converto" alla tua interpretazione... !


----------



## betulina

Grazie per l'aiuto, ragazze. 

Si tratta del romanzo "Il giardino dei Finzi-Contini" e ci sono dei frammenti che non riesco affatto a capire. La frase intera in cui c'è questa e la seguente sono (la precedente parla soltanto di loro):

"Non furono mandati né alle elementari ebraiche di via V., [...], né, più tardi al pubblico Liceo-Ginnasio G.B.G., precoce crogiuolo della migliore società cittadina, ebraica e non ebraica, e quindi almeno altrettanto di prammatica. Studiavano invece privatamente, sia A. sia M., il professor E. interrompendo ogni tanto i suoi studi..."

Non so... no acabo de ver tampoco lo que significa "almeno altrettanto"... "almenos igual"? 

Gracias por cualquier idea, de verdad.


----------



## rocamadour

betulina said:


> Grazie per l'aiuto, ragazze.
> 
> Si tratta del romanzo "Il giardino dei Finzi-Contini" e ci sono dei frammenti che non riesco affatto a capire. La frase intera in cui c'è questa e la seguente sono (la precedente parla soltanto di loro):
> 
> "Non furono mandati né alle elementari ebraiche di via V., [...], né, più tardi al pubblico Liceo-Ginnasio G.B.G., precoce crogiuolo della migliore società cittadina, ebraica e non ebraica, e quindi almeno altrettanto di prammatica. Studiavano invece privatamente, sia A. sia M., il professor E. interrompendo ogni tanto i suoi studi..."
> 
> Non so... no acabo de ver tampoco lo que significa "almeno altrettanto"... "almenos igual"?
> 
> Gracias por cualquier idea, de verdad.


 
En mi opinión es exactamente en ese "almeno altrettanto" el origen de todo problema de interpretación... Para mí quiere decir más o menos "y por eso casi igualmente..."


----------



## betulina

rocamadour said:


> En mi opinión es exactamente en ese "almeno altrettanto" el origen de todo problema de interpretación... Para mí quiere decir más o menos "y por eso casi igualmente..."



Si no estuviera, se entendería que era una cuestión de costumbre llevar los niños a ese colegio, entonces?

¿Se puede entender así? "No los llevaron al instituto público, crisol precoz de la mejor sociedad de la ciudad, y por eso casi igualmente una (arrelada) costumbre", más o menos. 
Quiero decir: que como era un "crisol precoz", había la costumbre de llevarlos ahí. Pero esa idea es la que aplasta el "almeno altrettanto", verdad?  

Si no, con lo que decía Sabry, cómo sería: "...y por eso casi igualmente de reglas".

Suena raro ese "casi igualmente", también, sí...  Bueno, gracias por la ayuda, chicas. Ya me apañaré.


----------



## rocamadour

betulina said:


> Si no estuviera, se entendería que era una cuestión de costumbre llevar los niños a ese colegio, entonces?
> 
> ¿Se puede entender así? "No los llevaron al instituto público, crisol precoz de la mejor sociedad de la ciudad, y por eso casi igualmente una (arrelada) costumbre", más o menos.
> Quiero decir: que como era un "crisol precoz", había la costumbre de llevarlos ahí. Pero esa idea es la que aplasta el "almeno altrettanto", verdad?
> 
> Si no, con lo que decía Sabry, cómo sería: "...y por eso casi igualmente de reglas".
> 
> Suena raro ese "casi igualmente", también, sí...  Bueno, gracias por la ayuda, chicas. Ya me apañaré.


 
En mi opinión si no nos fijamos en la traducción literal el sentido es el siguiente:

Los hijos no fueron al "liceo pubblico" a pesar de que fuese "di prammatica" (costumbre común / de rigor) llevarlos allí.

El "liceo pubblico" es el crisol de la mejor sociedad => por eso 
el "liceo pubblico" es "di prammatica" (elección "casi obligada") para los niños de la buena sociedad.

El "almeno altrettanto" mad: ) yo me lo explico así:

tanto cuanto el "liceo pubblico" es un crisol de la buena sociedad, casi otro tanto ("almeno altrettanto") es la escuela "di prammatica" (la escuela "obligatoria", de rigor) para los hijos de la buena sociedad.


----------



## betulina

Muchísimas gracias, Rocamadour.  Entiendo lo que dices, es como causa/consecuencia.

Hoy vamos a soñar con el "almeno altrettanto"......

Mil gracias por la ayuda, de verdad!!!!


----------



## rocamadour

betulina said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Rocamadour.  Entiendo lo que dices, es como causa/consecuencia.
> 
> Hoy vamos a soñar con el "almeno altrettanto"...... Es verdad!!!
> 
> Mil gracias por la ayuda, de verdad!!!!


 
De nada betulina!


----------

